# anyone run into this american made problem??



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got 6 sticks of 2" cast that all looked like this, charlotte sp??? cast iron, over pour?? Tar? None of my china pipe has looked like this, brought the 2" to almost 1 1/2


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Got 6 sticks of 2" cast that all looked like this, charlotte sp??? cast iron, over pour?? Tar? None of my china pipe has looked like this, brought the 2" to almost 1 1/2


Charlotte pipe is about all I install 'round here when it comes to CI.

That problem is definiely more prevalent on the small bore (1-1/2"& 2"), which are rare installs for me.

It is apparent still, yet less severe, on the sizes I most typically install (4"-15"+)

When I do receive the odd "over coated" stick, I usually just roll that portion to the TOP and walk away.

And before y'all carve me 'bout that, keep in mind that I am an employee, and not the one making those decisions...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Prolly made by a bunch of union guys...:whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Prolly made by a bunch of union guys...:whistling2:


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me... :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a flow marker. It shows the waste how its supposed to flow.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Put it on the bottom...
The pipe will last longer....:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Put it on the bottom...
> The pipe will last longer....:laughing:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

I have had this issue in the past, I simply refused delivery from the supply house and had them deliver acceptable pipe the next day (or pushed for re-delivery that same day if the material was pertinent to continue work that day). I am the same way about getting copper pipe that is badly "bowed" delivered... I am sending it back.

After a few instances with the supply house they learn what jobs I was running and would make sure I only was shipped near-pristine products to save each other the head-ache.


----------

